# The Hazards of Love



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Have a listen to The Decemberists new, now this is confusing do we call it an album or a CD, either way its good. 

It is prog rock, is it a rock opera in the vein of American Gothic? Think Poe.

For those out there that appreciate the grandeur and sheer ostentatiousness of prog rock then this is for you.:icon_smile_big:

The musicianship is first class and the melodies are great. With all this talk of the 70's on this fourm of late its one that cant be passed up.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

The Decemberists have been really hit-or-miss to me. Their early albums show a band that hadn't fully developed their sound yet, but I loved Picaresque. The Crane Wife was a small step backwards to me - still quite good, but not as, shall we say, idiosyncratic as Picaresque. I'm third in line at the local library for this new album - I'm very interested to see what direction it takes. Prog rock sounds intriguing.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I've listened to it only twice so far (when do I have time to block off a full 45 minutes or so), but I like it. A little strange, but good. I love these guys and love the way their sound has evolved. Crane Wife was very good as was their latest 3 disc ep Always the Bridesmaid...


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had this on high rotation the past week. My teenage son has stated to me a couple of times, 'but its not jazz.' 

A friend of his of the same vintage thinks the heavy metal licks are 'cool.'

What impresses me most on this is the standard of the musicianship, love all the pedal steel guitar on it.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Excellent, best album since Radiohead's OK Computer


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I sampled the tracks on Amazon and I think I like it. I wouldn't really classify it as prog rock, exactly, though certainly there are many elements of that present.

I like it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

I've listened to it 3 times now, and I love it. At a time when so many bands are playing it safe, they have ambition - not everything works, but I'll give a lot of slack to someone trying to do something bigger than "an album that we can tour with and charge $75 a ticket". And it doesn't need much slack anyway. It's darned good, and will be on heavy rotation.


----------

